# Baratza Sette 270 in stock



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rang Coffeehit and they say the order has again been put back and is now mid April, however, Hasbean are showing stock levels currently, in case anyone is waiting to push the button


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Just read through the specs on the Hasbean site as I was curious & I was surprised to read that it only has 40mm burrs - this surely will affect what goes into the cup?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

They are conical though so although small, not that small


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

40mm will be the outside diameter of the outer burr, not the diameter of the cutting edge. So, likely around 30mm give or take.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Price seems to be sneaking up on these already.

If you had pre-ordered with Coffee Hit then I think you could have had one for about £340 (£375 regular). Now seems to be £400.

If these are really pitched at the home user I would have expected to see them getting stock in with the likes of John Lewis, Lakeland or even Currys.

Perhaps it is early days.

My pennies are staying in the jar for now - maybe version 2.0 might have solved the reported glitches that made it through the process of being " Designed and perfected in Liechtenstein over a period of 8 years"


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think most of the troubles lie with the 'W' version. I think (other than if there was an preorder price that you can ignore) the price has been pretty stable. They take my interest as a second grinder for playing around with coffees on. Currently I have 5 different decafs on the go and trying to put them through one grinder is difficult to say the least


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

And isn't it the outer burr that moves so it's much faster than you'd expect? crazy fast from what I read for it's size


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

They only seem to have the 270w for sale on hasbean otherwise i might have pulled the trigger.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Don't fancy the w Kyle?


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm not sure. The ability to grind an exact weight directly to the portafilter is appealing but the extra £100 and the fact that it seems like the W is having more issues puts me off.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

See what you mean - it's what I've read too


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm with Nick - version 2.0 has the potential to be a game changer but just too many risks right now. On saying that if my budget isn't over £400 when i get my second grinder then i might do it anyway


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

I ordered one ? despite all the things discussed on this forum, especially with the 270W i still ordered one lol, maybe more money than sense! But i had a long conversation with a very nice bloke called Chris from Hasbean and it convinced me to take a chance. I love that i restored a Mazzer SJ and love how it looks but I've never loved using the mazzer which I'm hoping the 270 fixes that. I will keep you posted!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well done that man!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Looking forward to it Kyle


----------



## monish (Mar 22, 2017)

Can't wait to get my hands on the non-weight version. Will be keeping a close eye on this thread for release tips!


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Coffee Hit now stocking the Sette 270 again.


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

So - how are you finding the non weigh version compared to a load of other grinders that you've had David?

I keep looking at the 270 (and the W version) and wondering if it's just what im after...


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

I think the non weighing version seems to have far less problems. What has already been said, once dialled in these seem to dose consistently to within .3g.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I like it. Obvious concerns over reliability but that aside there is nowt to really compare it to


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Does anywhere actually have stock of the 270 (non W version)?

Everywhere seems to be pre-order?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

coffehit emailed me to say they were in stock but the website shows pre order. Ring them and find out


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Interesting - thanks


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

They now have a burr set available that produces proper pour over grind. I might pull the trigger for brewed, although I am happy with my Vario...but I love the idea of having acaia scales attached...(conversations with myself)


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

No stock anywhere in the UK at the moment.

Have placed an order for a Sette 270 (non W) from Coffeehit.co.uk - on back order. Hopefully delivered in 2 or 3 weeks time.

No home coffee for me for a couple of weeks - I have sold both of my existing grinders!!!

Now the wait (and the anxiety that it will work when it arrives!!!!)


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

itguy said:


> No stock anywhere in the UK at the moment.
> 
> Have placed an order for a Sette 270 (non W) from Coffeehit.co.uk - on back order. Hopefully delivered in 2 or 3 weeks time.
> 
> ...


Something to look forward to









You could do with a grinder-hire company to get you through!!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I must say the more I use mine, the more I like it. Have not switched my F83 on since it arrived and my palate is not that good. To me, I make 2 coffee drinks....drink them or sink them and I sink about 1 in 100. It certainly is doing something to the decaf blend from CC that I did not expect


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i decided I couldn't wait until the end of the month so have changed my order to be the W version, from coffeehit and will get it tomorrow. I wonder what feet I will get?!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can anyone explain what difference the feet make as to whether it works or not?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@dfk41

KyleT posted this on one of the other threads:

Well, when i received my 270W i figured it wouldnt have the newest feet, i contacted Baratza who insisted i contact Hasbean instead as they can get the feet to me pretty quickly. Hasbean resisted a little because I wasn't actually have any issues with my grinder (just figured i should fit the newest feet in case of future problems) they eventually sent me some feet which turned out to be exactly the same as what I already had fitted. They look kind of like little black rubber mushrooms. If i remember i will put a pic of the feet on here. From what I can tell online the only difference is Baratza are sending these feet out with metal washers to help adjust the height of individual feet where necessary, however, Hasbean never sent any washers with mine.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just seems a bit random.....my grinder is dead........are there any clouds in the sky?


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> Can anyone explain what difference the feet make as to whether it works or not?


my understanding is that if there is any vibration through the unit when it is grinding it throws off the v sensitive scales. Because some of the standard feet do not touch the counter top if not installed or manufactured correctly then this can cause rock or vibration. The new feet are softer and come with some washers apparently to help level it out and cut vibration.

Some of the Americans with the W have stuck a load of blutak on the bottom to stabilise and dampen vibration to great effect.

From what I have read it all sounds like learning how it is best used with a few "hacks" but generally with these in place they are ok.

Couple this with a thermal cut out sensor that is a bit over sensitive and it could be classed as temperamental but who knows!!


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> Just seems a bit random.....my grinder is dead........are there any clouds in the sky?


Not good!! Thermal cut out??


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@itguy

thanks, that makes sense now!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

As with all balances, if you don't level them properly then they will not provide an accurate reading.

If you buy a sensitive balance it will have adjustable feet and often includes a built in spirit bubble. The balances that we use are set on granite plinths to prevent vibration as this will also affect weighing accuracy.

I have to say that I had my doubts about whether a decent balance and something with as much intrinsic vibration as a grinder could possibly be compatible.

The non-weighing version sounds like a better bet all round.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Have Baratza not had the Forte available as a weigh option for some time now. That is far ore solid and made of metal so perhaps less prone to these issues


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

Good decision imho. I was almost swayed by the video review hype, but the user experience reviews have been more mixed.

Some user reviews I have seen gave the impression that the unit has been hurriedly thrown together, using materials that are not the best, and the first wave of customers have helped them to finish off the development of the machine. The new and improved model, with the bugs (hopefully) reduced, called the Sette 30 is on the way. (positioned as an entry model for $249.)

https://www.baratza.com/grinder/grindersette-30/

With the 270W now hitting £500 I don't think it's a good buy atm. If I spend £500 on a grinder it wont be this one. You can't even replace the burrs......


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

CardinalBiggles said:


> Good decision imho. I was almost swayed by the video review hype, but the user experience reviews have been more mixed.
> 
> Some user reviews I have seen gave the impression that the unit has been hurriedly thrown together, using materials that are not the best, and the first wave of customers have helped them to finish off the development of the machine. The new and improved model, with the bugs (hopefully) reduced, called the Sette 30 is on the way. (positioned as an entry model for $249.)
> 
> ...


Why can you not replace the burrs please?


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

I don't think the outer burr can be replaced but the conical burr can definitely be replaced. I think it's something to do with the outer burr being connected to the motor in such a way that the motor would have to be replaced too?


----------

